# Non-frontend carpc



## akatsuki (Oct 16, 2014)

Would it make any sense at all to have a carpc installed, but to do 2 things:

(1) Sound EQ similar to an Audison Bit One
(2) Media storage for rear video entertainment

Eventually I could see moving it up to front-end, but I have a Pioneer AVIC-8000 that I like just fine


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

No it would not. Just get a bit one and later on add one


----------

